# Walmart: $0.88 Song Downloads.



## drustar (Mar 23, 2004)

Still prefer iTMS thank you much. If you want to see what the hoopla is about go to http://www.walmart.com. I suppose the reason why it's a tad cheaper is because WalMart does not want to see profit from music downloads. I wouldn't want to deal w/ yucky *.wma files.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 23, 2004)

Yucko ... I might try if they were not using .wma files  

The next will be maybe Jewel-Osco with $0.11 song downloads using real player format?


----------



## hazmat (Mar 23, 2004)

And conversely, the iTMS now has an album for $16.99.  What a joke.  The physical (and uncompressed) CD is less expensive than that.


----------



## pds (Mar 23, 2004)

> 2. One of These Windows Operating Systems:
> 
> Windows 98se
> Windows 2000
> ...



hmmm, FUD or what? I guess that wma player I have rattling around in some folder somewhere is phantom-ware.

Or maybe the drm needs a fritz chip?


----------



## hazmat (Mar 23, 2004)

pds said:
			
		

> hmmm, FUD or what? I guess that wma player I have rattling around in some folder somewhere is phantom-ware.
> 
> Or maybe the drm needs a fritz chip?



Probably same deal as the M4Ps only being able to be played by iTunes or the iPod.  Try to open them in any other player that supports AAC and they won't play.


----------

